# Is Zout (wool stain removal miracle?) available in Canada?



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Because we are having diarrhea issues here on a daily basis







, and my Aristocrat is getting REALLY scary.

Anybody know if it's available in Canada? If so, where did you get it?

tia


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I bought some at Walmart last year


----------

